# Officially the most expensive betta on AquaBid ...



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

Coming in at $100 WITHOUT shipping is this male CT. He certainly is a beauty and wins the My Favorite Betta of the Year Award. lol

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1372289440


----------



## Starchild21 (Jan 12, 2013)

Beautiful, I remember seeing one on there that started at $500 and the buy it now was $1000


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

Really?! What type of betta was it?


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Oh there was one with a starting price of 1500$. This is far from the most expensive on aquabid, but still outrageously priced.


----------



## Senshine (Nov 15, 2012)

There are these guys too! Ridiculous pricing for what they are haha.
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1372188006
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1372188606


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

And then there's the macrostomas that regularly go for 300$+ per pair...


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

Oh my ... I've been browsing AB and I've only seen them get around $60 at the highest. I wonder what some people think about the bettas ...


----------



## Starchild21 (Jan 12, 2013)

Kiara1125 said:


> Really?! What type of betta was it?


From what I remember it was just a black and blue crowntail.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Oh! I forgot to mention the relatively plain copper betta that had a 1000000 dollar bid on it!


----------



## Starchild21 (Jan 12, 2013)

I remember that one! ^


----------



## snowflake311 (Jun 19, 2013)

This guy is on Ebay for $150 and $25 for shipping. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Metallic-Si...321140575012?pt=Live_Fish&hash=item4ac5784b24

he is nice.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

there's a few $150 bettas on AB lately


----------



## BittyB (Jun 19, 2013)

That seems crazy to me. I mean, they look nice, but not that unique that I can see with my untrained newbie eye. Is there anything actually special with these bettas... genetics or something? 

I'm just sitting here going WTF thinking of actually paying $1000 for a fish that everyone will think looks like one from the store anyways...


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

All those bettas have bad - average form, definitely not the kind of quality id expect for those prices...plus their colours arent good either, lots of bleeding and washes..
The hmpk is not even a "rare type" to warrant its price. Just an average fish with poor fins and form...

Dont red eyes give poor eyesight?


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

Not sure ... my friend has a red eye that I'm watching and she has chronic popeye. It. Never. Goes. Away. It'll go from one side to the other and nothing treats it. She's been like this for 5 months now. I think she's finally going to lose her left eye ... 

Anyways, the 1000000 dollar betta, did you see how that turned out, Matt?


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

The auction ended and one of our members on the aquabid thread messaged the seller, he said something along the lines of "No, ha ha friend, that is impossible".


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

Wow ...


----------



## Vickytoria3112 (Jun 4, 2013)

That's crazy pricing. I would never pay that much on something that will only live 3-5 years. Not worth it to me.


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

MattsBettas said:


> Oh! I forgot to mention the relatively plain copper betta that had a 1000000 dollar bid on it!


*THUD*

Please pardon Rowdy. She just fainted.


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

xD xD Rowdy ...

Still, those prices are too ridiculously high. I would have to agree on Elffy with this ... it better be like one of those weird VTs where they love in a 1g bowl for 8 years ... (Yeah, my bettas are weird lol)


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

MattsBettas said:


> Oh! I forgot to mention the relatively plain copper betta that had a 1000000 dollar bid on it!


For a million bucks you could have my entire betta collection.


----------



## Sweetea (May 26, 2013)

This boy and a similar looking one were first up for $1000. They are pretty...but not $1000 pretty. o_o

I don't understand how someone would be willing to spend several hundred dollars on only the betta itself. If it was DOA I'd have a mental breakdown. s:


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

Butterfly salamander HMEE. His butterflying isn't clean, nor are his fins, and he's turning into a rosetail. That is not a $1000 fish ...


----------

